# The Child of Grace



## JM (Nov 4, 2009)

The Child of Grace

In 2003, I began having the idea of producing a hymn album. I had many hymn albums of my own and would mainly listen to them while driving. My house was about half an hour away from my work and college campus: this gave me plenty of time to listen to sermon tapes and hymn albums.​


----------



## Gesetveemet (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you, what we heard in the sample songs sounded very good so we placed an order.
I would definitely encourage others to give a listen.


----------

